# [Sammelthread] Black Desert Online REMASTERED



## BDO_Remastered (1. September 2019)

Hallo Forum,

da seit dem Release (03.03.16) vieles grundlegend verbessert und angepasst wurde moechte ich hier einen neuen Sammelthread zur Black Desert Online *Remastered* (2018) Version machen.



Spoiler



2018
Black Desert Remastered - Neue Version mit noch besserer Grafik erscheint diese Woche
Black Desert Remastered - Bessere Grafik und Musik kommt diese Woche

2019
Black Desert Remastered Playstation
Black Desert Remastered XBOX


Hierbei geht es um die PC Version, welche sich von der Konsolen (Playstation, XBOX) unterscheidet, die Konsolen liegen (noch) etwas zur PC Version hinten.

_Einen Blick in die Remastered Version lohnt sich ebenso fuer Spieler welche 2016 angefangen hatten: Black Desert Online, the next gen MMORPG._

BDOR ist ein Sandbox-MMORPG mit mittlerweile *18 Charakterklassen*, das Gute ist u.a. es gibt *KEINE monatlichen Kosten*:

*=== Spielumfang===*
+ Da das Spiel, wenn man denn alles spielt, extrem komplex ist empfiehlt es sich zu allererst der primaeren Quest-Reihe zu folgen, Level 56 wird dabei erreicht, durch Quests und/oder durch Grinding. 
+ Der Spieleumfang ist enorm, z.B. Pferdezucht, Farming, Grinden, Housing, Handelssystem (Waren per Transportwagen versenden),... 
++ Die Schifffahrt bzw. Seeschlacht ist ein weitere großer Teil (Update September 2019).

*=== Gelegenheits-/Rollenspieler ===*
+ super Grafik
+ supergute Atmosphaere: dynamisches Wetter, Wechsel der Tageszeiten
+ schnelles Level-Up bis Level 56
+ Ausrüstung kann unter den Charakteren getauscht werden, bedingt auch Waffen (Familiengebunden)
+ mehrere verschiede variable Questreihen (für 2. oder 3. Charakter)
+ Änderung der Spielmechanik ab Level 56 / Erwachen (Awakening): YouTube
+ stunden mit einer sehr guten schönen Story (solo oder mit Gruppe)
+ das manuelle Kampfsystem (hack&slash) macht fordert Fähigkeiten, Übung und Können
+ steile Wissenskurve (gute Einleitungsquests)
+ Es kommt eine Outfit-Quest-Reihe: [Herstellung] Outfit Karlstein: Dem Fad Vetors folgen (Outfits sind waren sonst nur im Perlenshop erhältlich)
+ Level 61+ durch die Questreihen möglich


Spoiler



57-60: YouTube
60-61: YouTube



*=== regelmäßige Spieler ===*
+ regelmäßige Updates
+ Wissensdatenbank: Black Desert Datenbank 2.0, Wiki
+ Es gibt keinen maximalen Level. 
+ Perlen-Items (Echtgeld) können im Zentralmarkt gegen Silbermünzen (Spielgeld) gekauft werden, z.B. Kostüme, Begleiter welche das Loot aufsammeln,... 
+ regelmäßige Rabatt-Aktionen, z.B. auf neue Charakterplatz-Coupons, 90% auf Unterwäsche,...
+ PvP (ab Level 40)
+ Gildenleben /-kriege /-eroberungen
+ Sammeln & Verarbeiten
+ Housing, Kochen, Fischen,...
+ Pferdezucht
+ landwirtschaftliches Farmen: YouTube

Eine Übersicht findet ihr in diesen Videos: Black Desert Online REMASTERED Video Anleitungen


*=== Systemvoraussetzungen ===*
Black Desert Online
Es kann mit einem alten Intel HD 4000 (ohne Grafikkarte) gespielt werden, bringt aber auch eine aktuelle RTX2080ti zum Schwitzen.


Spoiler



Intel® HD Graphics 4000: YouTube
Nvidia RTX 2080 Ti: YouTube


7-Tage Gratisversion: Black Desert Online


Spoiler



Es gibt Events an das Spiel kostenlos zu erwerben oder reduziert ist:
Ihr bekommt Black Desert gratis, wenn Ihr Level 56 in 1 Woche werdet
https://mein-mmo.de/black-desert-kostenlos/
50% Event z.B. vom 21.08. - 04.09.2019



*=== ??? pay to win (p2w) ??? ===*


Spoiler



Information
Die In-Game Währung sind Perlen:
100 Euro = 100 Kakao Cash = 11.500 Perlen
1 Euro = 115 Perlen

*RNG*
Black Desert unterliegt dem Random Number Generator, das bedeutet es ist ein Glückssache ob
+ ein Waffenupgrade funktioniert
+ ein Rüstungsupgrade funktioniert
+ welche Items von Gegnern fallen gelassen wird
+ …

*Outfit*
Ihr erhalten nun regulär ein Outfit, Quest-Reihe "[Herstellung] Outfit Karlstein: Dem Fad Vetors folgen".
Weitere Outfit-Teile sind auch ohne dein Einsatz von Perlen möglich.

Alternativ ca. 3200 Perlen

*Begleiter (Pet)*
Wirklich hilfreich sind bis zu 5 Begleiter welche das Loot einsammeln, zudem auch Buffs haben. Hierzu gibt es verschiedene Events:
https://mein-mmo.de/black-desert-kostenloses-pet/
https://community.blackdesertonline.com/index.php?threads/free-pet-at-june-12.447358/

Alternativ 900 Perlen.



*=== (nützliche) Hinweise und Tipp ===*


Spoiler



folgt zunächst der Questreihe

*Verkauf / Handel*
+ verkauft die Sachen am Zentralmarkt/Marktplatz bis ca. 30.000.000
+ verkauft "Vorzeitliche ...münschen beim Handel 
+ verkauft Items gelb markiert mit "RMT, um den genauen Ort anzuzeigen" wie angegeben, Rechtsklick auf das Item, hinlaufen, dort verkaufen
> Es macht nichts wenn alle Items auf dem Marktplatz verkauft werden, dass schafft Platz im Inventar.

Wenn wir ca. 30.000.000 zusammenhabt kauft euch eine Stufe 16 (MON) "Rosar" Waffe, oder auch Stufe 17 (DI) wenn verfügbar.
Diese reicht bis Level 56 locker aus.

*Tipps*
+ Inventarerweiterungsquests findet ihr unter Taste O, Vorschläge, Inventarerweiterungen
+ bis dahin werden ihr ein Level 5 Pferd bekommen

=== Level 55 ===
+ setzt ab gegen Ende von Level 55 alle Skillpunkte zurück
+ bis Level 56 könnt ihr eure Skillung jederzeit kostenlos ändern (ihr bekommt nach dem Erwachen/Awakening einen Gegenstand "Arnos Talentleitfaden (1 Tag)" und könnt einen Tag umskillen)
+ sucht ggf. nach einem Guide für eure Klasse und passt die Skillung eurer Spielweise an



Guide Einsteiger und Wiedereinsteiger (Wakayashi): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hc5Nvgj2EMY
Grafisch ist es aktuell noch immer eines der besten MMORPGs, meiner Meinung nach. Daher eine Empfehlung, auch und besonders für Wiedereinsteiger (siehe Posteingang .


----------



## Viking30k (2. September 2019)

Keine monatlichen Kosten dafür überteuerter cash shop in dem man Monatsgehälter locker raushauen kann und dermaßen lästiges pvp das ich den Mist vom pc verbannt habe. Sorry musste sein. Das pvp ist einfach nur nervig und man braucht kein Skill dafür nur Glück das das aufwerten der Rüstung und Waffen klappt dann braucht es meist nur ein Schlag und der Gegner ist platt


----------



## BDO_Remastered (2. September 2019)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Keine monatlichen Kosten dafür überteuerter cash shop in dem man Monatsgehälter locker raushauen kann und dermaßen lästiges pvp das ich den Mist vom pc verbannt habe. Sorry musste sein. Das pvp ist einfach nur nervig und man braucht kein Skill dafür nur Glück das das aufwerten der Rüstung und Waffen klappt dann braucht es meist nur ein Schlag und der Gegner ist platt



- Da stimme ich dir zu, da das Spiel 0-9,99€ im Standard kostet werden die "Art-Work-Outfits" schön teuer verkauft, das erwähnte durch die Questreihe erhältliche Karlstein Kostüm trifft nicht jeden Geschmack. Die Outfits haben aber keine spielentscheidende Relevanz.
- Zum PvP kann ich nicht viel sagen, hier finde ich qualitatives 1 vs 1, 4 vs 4 oder 8 vs 8 interessant (Guild Wars 1), alles andere ist nur quantitatives Massengemetzel bei welchem der "Klick" des Einzelnen untergeht.
- Zum Thema Glück simme ich dir zu, man kann 1.000€ in das Spiel pumpen, und dennoch bekommt ein "free to play" (wie in #1 erwähnt) Spieler ggf. das passende Upgrade für seine Waffe, einfach durch Glück. ABER der von Wakayashi gebaute Alu-Hut erhöht die Chance auf 10%


----------

